# I talked to this girl at school for at least an hour and half.



## SAnonimous (Mar 20, 2014)

The first time we talked was a few months ago in school, but that lasted for just a couple of minutes, as she had to go.

But today, we both had two classes cancelled because our teachers went on some seminar. We didn't feel like going home yet, so we staid at school.

And so we sat on the couches in the school lobby facing each other, alone, just the two of us, and we talked, and we talked and talked, For a *Long* time. I've never felt anything like that before, never have i felt more free when talking to someone. I normally just try to stutter myself through a conversation, anxiously waiting for it to get over. But this time it was actually fun. She was smiling, we were often laughing, she would move herself closer to me, something that no girl has *ever* done around me.

I guess it might be because we have many things in common, but i know many people who also have many things in common with me, and one example would be the girl i asked out in my school a week ago. but talking to her just feels wrong. We can never get a conversation going. I made a bad decision, i wish i had asked out this girl instead. Talking to her just feels wonderful, it's beyond explanation, really.


----------



## hickool (Jun 19, 2009)

Well done! Sounds like you love her already. Go for her before someone else does.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Face it, SAnonimous, you are worthy of getting to know! :lol


----------



## SAnonimous (Mar 20, 2014)

hickool said:


> Well done! Sounds like you love her already. *Go for her* before someone else does.


As i explained in the end of my post, i already asked out a girl from my school a week ago, who i really... uhh... like(d)? (we have a project together this year.) and she agreed to go out with me but the problem is that she has showed absolutely 0% interest in me. Never texts, never calls, etc. Also our conversations are awkward and always short.

I'm in a situation where i would have to dump her so i could ask this girl, who i talked to, out. But they are close friends.

This is a situation i'd rather not be in.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

SAnonimous said:


> As i explained in the end of my post, i already asked out a girl from my school a week ago, who i really... uhh... like(d)? (we have a project together this year.) and she agreed to go out with me but the problem is that she has showed absolutely 0% interest in me. Never texts, never calls, etc. Also our conversations are awkward and always short.
> 
> I'm in a situation where i would have to dump her so i could ask this girl, who i talked to, out. But they are close friends.
> 
> This is a situation i'd rather not be in.


So are you officially dating this other girl exclusively after just a week? Just end it if she's not showing interest, get this girl's number and keep talking to her and then ask her out.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Haunty said:


> So are you officially dating this other girl exclusively after just a week? Just end it if she's not showing interest, get this girl's number and keep talking to her and then ask her out.


He said they're "close" friends. He's in a pickle. This requires a very sophisticated maneuver. And he hasn't confirmed that the girl he likes talking to is interested in anything more than friendly banter.

I think he should be honest with the girl he likes talking to. Tell her that he likes her and wishes he could go out with her but he would never want to damage her friendship with her close friend.

Anyway, nothing like that ever happened to me back when I was in school. You're doing really good. You have a bonafide dating dilemma, you player


----------



## CoffeeGuy (Sep 23, 2013)

This is an odd situation. If her friend that you've asked out already isn't really showing much interest in you then in my mind she shouldn't be mad if you and her friend were to hit it off.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

hey man..u good:yes


----------



## SAnonimous (Mar 20, 2014)

she already has a bf...


----------



## arishorts (Aug 8, 2013)

Haunty said:


> So are you officially dating this other girl exclusively after just a week? Just end it if she's not showing interest, get this girl's number and keep talking to her and then ask her out.


It sounds like he's already interested in this other girl anyway.


----------



## SAnonimous (Mar 20, 2014)

arishorts said:


> It sounds like he's already interested in this other girl anyway.


Did you read my last post. I found out she already has a bf. She posted it as her relationship status on fb.

I'm going to keep trying with the first girl.


----------

